# Problemas con apache

## yio643

Compañeros he instalado apache ya hie las configuraciones como lo indica el siguiente hilo http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apache2 pero al momento de levantar el demonio me lanza lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Starting apache2 ...
> ...

 

y le doy localhost en mi navegador y nada mas no acede al servidor si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecere

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente el mensaje que te da no es lo que impide que accedas al servidor. Prueba apuntando el navegador a la dirección que indica el mensaje:

http://192.168.1.68

----------

## tuxtor

Una vez tuve ese problema y resulto ser que la resolución de localhost estaba erronea, por si fuera tu caso revisa que tu archivo /etc/hosts tenga la sintaxis correcta y los alias pertinentes para localhost

Un ejemplo

127.0.0.1	star-destroyer localhost localhost.localdomain

::1		star-destroyer localhost localhost.localdomain

Si estuviera asi tambien revisa /etc/conf.d/hostname

Si no pues consulta siempre en los logs de apache para tener mas detalles del error

----------

